# Spitfire help



## Pusskyfly (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey there, am new here 

I recently started getting back into modelling again after seeing flying legends at Duxford \o/.
I used to do a fair bit when I was younger so have limited experience, however to get myself back into the swing I thought I'd try a simple Airfix 1/72 Spitfire mk1 and try out some more advanced techniques. 

I'm going for the open cockpit so have cut the canopy into 3 pieces however it just seems too thick so I thought I'd come to you guys for some advice on what to do \o/.

Am still a novice so noting too complex yet I hope. It just seems impossible to slide the canopy back right now in the right way. Any advice would be cool thanks.
I would take pictures but my camera seems to get really blurry close up


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 5, 2009)

You could try these
I've no experience of Falcon but they do seem to get good reviews

Instructions for Clear-Vax set 41


----------



## A4K (Aug 5, 2009)

Look no further! Got that set, and my Mk.I canopies are going spare...

Which type are you after? They offer the Mk.I (flat hood/ dimmer screen), Mk.I (bulged / unarmoured screen), and Mk.I/II/ early V (bulged/ armoured screen).
Let us know which, and drop us your address in a PM.

Evan


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2009)

That's that sorted then! 
Yep, it's often very difficult, especially in 1/72nd scale, to be able to position the canopy open unless the kit parts are provided for this. The reason being, as you've discovered, the mouldings are too thick, and can't always be successfully thinned. Vac formed or heat formed canopies, made from thinner acetate or clear styrene sheet are the answer, and it looks like Evan has you covered.


----------



## Pusskyfly (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, much appreciated


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2009)

Good luck to you Pusskyfly, and welcome aboard.


----------



## conkerking (Aug 29, 2009)

Look forward to seeing your Spit when she's finished, as a fellow novice getting into Spitfires... I've just finished that same kit, but converted it into a Mk. IIb... sort of! Will post under finished kits.


----------

